# Beginner Tracking Dog workshop



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

New tracking workshop for Novice handlers.


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

Looks like fun! Not sure my girls are smart enough to track, though. They can do basic agility and that is about it.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Pasuded said:


> Looks like fun! Not sure my girls are smart enough to track, though. They can do basic agility and that is about it.


All dogs track naturally, we just shape the behaviour into what we particularly want.

Dogs do not need brains to track, just a nose.............


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Goldens not track, my goodness the very thought, as SB says all dogs can and do track, I was away judging over the weekend and a Golden won the working dog stake which included completing a track which had been laid one and a half hours earlier.


----------



## Pasuded (Feb 13, 2015)

They are Goldens, but they are C students.


----------



## Couger (Mar 17, 2015)

lol I think they could if they were in a class and with a trainer:hand:


----------

